# Carter RX series VS. Carter Quickie series releases



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Has anyone compared the new Carter Rx series releases to the Quickie series? Any thought or opinions? Do they both have the same internals and the only difference is the way the hook resets itself? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## bow_hunter44 (Apr 20, 2007)

Inquiring minds x2!


----------



## DenCMSC (Jul 30, 2007)

*anyone???*

Bueller? Bueller?? Bueller???


----------



## GodOfTheSms (Jan 26, 2009)

*Releases*

Just from looking at the 2 releases, you can see the hooks are different.

RX1 = Small and more to the right
Quickie = Longer and more on the inside.

From what i understand about hooks with the BT release experience they do not give the same release. 

im guessing that if you have a RX1 your hook will release quicker with less travel and friction that the quickie. Also you look will be further away from your face than the quickie. Which measns your string will move forward straighter with less left and right movement than the quickie.

rx looks smaller.

Just from what i see on there site... i didnt shoot them!


----------

